# 2014 Transmission temp sensor?



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Torque is free. Start there.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.prowl.torquefree&hl=en_US

https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/tcm-and-transmission-fluid-temperature-sensor.237105/


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

89stingray454 said:


> BLUF: does my car have a trans temp sensor?
> I'm about to take a 2000 mile drive across the United States while pulling a trailer with a motorcycle on it. I'm somewhat concerned about the trans temperature.
> I've purchased an OBD2 Bluetooth adapter that should be able to access all of the data available in the car. They next step is to purchase/find an ios app that will give me the transmission fluid temperature. I found a free app that has ATF temps as an option, but does not show any data. Before I start buying apps to see if they'll show that temperature, can anyone tell me if the transmission temperature is monitored by a sensor in my car?
> 
> ...


Yes, the Gen 1 Diesel Cruze has a trans temp sensor. I can read TFT (Trans Fluid Temp) on my ScanGauge II so there should be an app that can read it also.

Normal cruise temps run about 200-215F in Arizona summer heat.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Torque is free. Start there.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.prowl.torquefree&hl=en_US
> 
> https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/tcm-and-transmission-fluid-temperature-sensor.237105/


he clearly said iOS


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

89stingray454 said:


> BLUF: does my car have a trans temp sensor?
> I'm about to take a 2000 mile drive across the United States while pulling a trailer with a motorcycle on it. I'm somewhat concerned about the trans temperature.
> I've purchased an OBD2 Bluetooth adapter that should be able to access all of the data available in the car. They next step is to purchase/find an ios app that will give me the transmission fluid temperature. I found a free app that has ATF temps as an option, but does not show any data. Before I start buying apps to see if they'll show that temperature, can anyone tell me if the transmission temperature is monitored by a sensor in my car?
> 
> ...


i tried 5 obd2 apps, none had trans temps

recently got android so got torquepro and @Snipesy 's app...all is good now.

yes the car has trans temp sensor.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

boraz said:


> he clearly said iOS


Well, I'm sure he is smart enough to find the correct link, but having said that, how come you were so lazy that you could not find it for him and post it? I know flaming others is your trademark, but come on.

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/torque-obd2-obdii-scan-tool/id1321229906


----------



## 89stingray454 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you everyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 89stingray454 (Jan 19, 2017)

Anyone know where I can find the PID code for trans fluid temp? Initial Google search was no joy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I believe you'll need Snipsey's BiScan app to get that to work. It's got all of them for the CTD.


----------



## 89stingray454 (Jan 19, 2017)

MP81 said:


> I believe you'll need Snipsey's BiScan app to get that to work. It's got all of them for the CTD.


Is that an android app? I don't see it in the iOS app store. FML.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Not iOS, it’s Android...Check Post #4 for links.









Code Scanner


What code scanner will read all the CTD's codes? Mine acknowledges that there are codes, but cannot pull the numbers for some of them. Ours just had a CEL pop up yesterday (running fine).




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

89stingray454 said:


> Anyone know where I can find the PID code for trans fluid temp? Initial Google search was no joy.


Did you run across this forum thread? It may be of some use if the GM codes are common across all models.



GM oil temp & pressure GM transmission temp - Harry's GPS Suite Forum


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

89stingray454 said:


> BLUF: does my car have a trans temp sensor?
> I'm about to take a 2000 mile drive across the United States while pulling a trailer with a motorcycle on it. I'm somewhat concerned about the trans temperature.


I pull an aluminum flatbed trailer with lawnmower and Kubota zero turn mower behind my Cruze. The total package weight is probably 1400 lbs - over GVW, I know. Keeping the speed below ~55 mph, the car does fine. haven't checked the transmission temp but will next time I tow.


----------

